# What a day



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Clear blue skies, and no wind far from perfect conditions. Birds were flying but not decoying well. Somehow two new hunters first ducks, a short victory dance from a very nice gal who shot her first duck and four perfect retrieves by my pup sure made my day.


----------



## SuzanChaffin (Nov 26, 2013)

An fabulous day indeed! As the girl who did the victory dance I cannot thank my host enough! I am still smiling from ear to ear!


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Talk about a text book shot drake gad locked up feet down 10 feet above the decoys. Man did she splash it. I think we need pics and a report on how the coot ate.


----------



## SuzanChaffin (Nov 26, 2013)

Utmuddguy said:


> Clear blue skies, and no wind far from perfect conditions. Birds were flying but not decoying well. Somehow two new hunters first ducks, a short victory dance from a very nice gal who shot her first duck and four perfect retrieves by my pup sure made my day.





Utmuddguy said:


> Talk about a text book shot drake gad locked up feet down 10 feet above the decoys. Man did she splash it. I think we need pics and a report on how the coot ate.


The coot was terrible to breast out and very little meat. Had to run off to turkey day dinner so did not cook yet. Will marinate and Panko fry tomorrow. Funky bird, will report back after.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Wheres the pics?


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

Utmuddguy said:


> Clear blue skies, and no wind far from perfect conditions.
> 
> Sounds like perfect conditions to me. Glad you got out and got some action.


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Here's some from today


----------



## SuzanChaffin (Nov 26, 2013)

*Fabulous day, awesome mentor, pics.*

Here are the pics. JR is a steward of the land and deserves the utmost respect.


----------



## SuzanChaffin (Nov 26, 2013)

Ok. More pics in photo gallery.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

that banded Can. is pretty cool8) whats the info on it?


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Haven't reported it yet. I'll let ya know.


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

I'll make this a little pic heavy


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Canvasback was banded August 2013 on black lake Alberta Canada.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Its a good thing it had a band or it would have busted its leg


----------



## SuzanChaffin (Nov 26, 2013)

Stretched this weekend as far and long as I could. Another great day on the water. Not too much action, but still outdoors. . Thanks JR!


----------

